# Dead shrimp everywhere! Shrimpocalypse! Help me save them!



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

They're dying faster than I can type this. I bought some cherry shrimp online for my planted tank. It's about 6 weeks old, and the water measures 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 5 nitrates. I acclimated the shrimp on Thursday, and starting yesterday they began to die. I lost six on Sunday, and pulled out 10 today. I have about 8 left in there. What in the world can I do? I could have acclimated them better, and I don't know if my tap water (conditioned with stress coat) has metals in it, but LFS is on the same system and they keep ghost shrimp in their tanks without issue. 

A couple of them appeared to be in the process of molting when they died, but most seem to be unable to right themselves--they'll start by lying on their backs and kicking their legs furiously, and slowly turning white as it takes them awhile to die. It's absolutely horrible. WHAT CAN I TEST, what in the WORLD can I do for the last few?? Anything??


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

I had this happen to me too. I believe it's called new tank syndrome, since shrimp are suppose to be very delicate, especially cherries in my opinion. I don't know why it happens, it just does. If you have a more established tank, you can move them into a breeder's net so they don't get eaten and let your other tank settle I guess


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds as if all of your shrimp are having molting problems. RCS (and other shrimp like them) are extremely sensitive. What is your GH? KH? Your pH? Water temperature? Shrimp do best in tanks less than 76 degrees (I keep my community at around 75 degrees).

With high GH, too much calcium accumulates in the carapace. This can make it tough shed. The ones thrashing on the substrate are trying to molt but can't.

I hate to say it, but I'm not sure there's anything you can do. IMO, your tank is too new. Best to wait three or four months after it's fully cycled so parameters are stable. Also, smaller water changes (15% or less) are recommended on all shrimp forums over larger ones of 25% or more. I remove two gallons or less from my 20 long.

BTW, the LFS may have the same water but it doesn't have the same pipes. Test for copper.

I'm so sorry you're having problems. Maybe some of your guys will survive. Good luck.


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies. I don't have a test kit for GH or KH. I just have the master API kit. My water temperature is about 74 degrees, and my water is around 7.6 or so. I haven't checked the ph in a couple of weeks.

I've found about four clear molt shells on the bottom of the tank, but given the number I've lost, I don't know if that matters. I videotaped one molting and struggling because I was so unsure what was happening. That's what I THINK he was doing after looking at pictures and reading on forums.

I absolutely hate to be responsible for this mass death. I might be too soft hearted for shrimp keeping. I don't have another tank to add them to, but I'd fish them out and give them to someone in a heartbeat if it would save a few lives. I have about four who are female, good color, and just whipping about. And I found four more dead when I checked again.

This totally sucks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, it does suck. But that's exactly what happened to me the first time I tried to keep shrimp years ago so I feel your pain.

It's one reason I discourage people from getting shrimp until their tanks are fully mature. It's heartbreaking to lose them as you and I have done. Not to mention quite expensive.

One of my peeves is how blitely people say "get shrimp!" when someone asks about tank-mates. They're not that easy and I hate to see people turned off inverts because of a bad first experience.

I hope you'll try them again in a few months...or even Dwarf Orange Crayfish or Vampire Shrimp (I've grown quite fond on filter shrimp like Vampire and Bamboo).


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup, sage advice from shihtzu. It seems that the only thing to blame for here is that your kH or gH are too high. That means that that your water has too many TDS (total dissolved solids) coming out of the tap. Shrimp, unlike fish, cannot tackle a TDS of more than 500 or so (crystal reds are even pickier). 

Try to see if you can use RO water and a mineralizer to alleviate this problem


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks so much, RusseltheShihZhu. I appreciate the sympathy. I have about one left. Could I get a product like Rid Metals or something? I saw that one at petco.com. Would a water conditioner that handles heavy metals save that last one? It's probably too late, but UGH.

You guys rock.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My TDS meter started giving me funky readings so I just bought this one. They're indispensable for anyone wanting to keep inverts. 

I actually have more trouble keeping dwarf shrimp than I do the CPO (Dwarf Orange Crayfish) and the Vampire and Bamboo shrimp. My tank is so heavily planted and the Vampires so shy that when I first got them I thought they must have died but then after the lights there they were trundling to the front.  Now they're trained that they're fed about five minutes after the light shuts off.

I'm not sure at this point there's anything you can really do for your shrimp. If you do find you need RO water (reverse osmosis) you can get it cheap at Dollar General where it's sold as "purified."

Keeping inverts can be tricky but well worth it. Hope you won't give up.

New HM Digital TDS EZ Testing Meter Hand Held TDS Monitor 2 Year Warranty | eBay


----------

